# New Ridgid wet saw



## CJKarl

I'm going to be doing a large room in a couple months. About 450 sq.ft of 3/4" Vermont Slate. What tile saw would you recommend. Some of the stones will be 24x24. I'm afraid the 3/4" is going to be too much for most saws.
Any opinions?


----------



## angus242

As the overwhelming replies state, something with a baldor motor and you'll be laughing at 3/4". I think Bill V posted a video not so long ago (maybe even this thread) where he was laughing at over 2" of limestone with his Target.


----------



## CJKarl

Thanks


----------



## CJKarl

Saw this one $1495.00
More than I want to spend, but I do have some 24x24s coming up on a big job.
I'm sure a saw like that would last me a life time. I really don't do much tile, but high end stonework. Because the Vermont Slate the owners picked is 3/4 the tile guy turned the job over to me, the stone guy.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

WHat a maroon!! (the tile guy)

That saw is IDENTICAL to mine, only with different paint on it!


----------



## jjcards

I think I will give this Ridgid Wet saw a try now that I got to read some reviews on it.

thanks for all your input


----------



## Whip

*own both Ridged and dewalt*

Hey I own both of these saws i bought the dewalt first about 1 year ago and then bought the ridged about 6 months ago. I love the dewalt and can only say that i wish the stand was more like the rigid and the blade that it comes with is junk. the ridged on the other hand drips a lot of watter on the floor. It leeks out between the back of the tray and the frame making it hard to put in houses with sub floors or over hardwood. I know i can put my dewalt anywhere and i will not have any problems where as the ridged i have to keep in the garages or outside. If you buy the ridged buy a tarp. other then that i think that the ridged is easier to get in and out of the job sites it is all contained in one package. take it out of the truck pull the knobs and add watter. The dewalt i can guarantee three trips to grab all the parts then put it together and add watter. I did add a small weather strip to the back side of the tray and it stopped all of the leaking but it only lasted until i had to take the tray back out to wash it off. overall If you need to be able to bring it into a house that you may have to set it up over plywood, hardwood or any other finished surface buy the dewalt. other wise the ridged is a great saw. perfect for com. work over concrete. hope this helps


----------



## Project_Pat

I have used the Ridgid, as others have said it makes a mess with watter spray and IMO the tray is a little herkey-jerkey and not as smooth as others i have used........its a heavy sumbish to.


----------



## alboston

Bought the Ridgid a few weeks ago. Have done a 300sf 13x20 porcelain tile floor so far. Not a professional floor tiler but I have to say it is a great wet saw. The blade that comes with it is junk but that is expected. Not too much of a mess with water spray. The laser is great as well as the LED light. It is heavy but not too bad to carry with the tub and stand separate. Very happy so far.


----------



## SDGP

*Heavyweight*

The stand is better on the rigid... the features are almost identical minus the extra tray... but the Dewalt weighs in at 69 lbs whereas the Rigid is 121 lbs. That 52lbs makes for a long trip up stairs and may require 2 people depending on awkwardness. On the note of the extra tray, the spray looks like it will be less on the Rigid because the spray guard wraps around the blade more than on the Dewalt.

I am still struggling with the choice of the two saws but thought that this might help some of you out there.


----------



## angus242

SDGP said:


> The stand is better on the rigid... the features are almost identical minus the extra tray... but the Dewalt weighs in at 69 lbs whereas the Rigid is 121 lbs. That 52lbs makes for a long trip up stairs and may require 2 people depending on awkwardness. On the note of the extra tray, the spray looks like it will be less on the Rigid because the spray guard wraps around the blade more than on the Dewalt.
> 
> I am still struggling with the choice of the two saws but thought that this might help some of you out there.


I can tell you the Ridgid splash protection is crap. I helped a guy tiling and we just had his saw there (Ridgid). The overspray tray (behind the motor) doesn't seal to the pan and leaks horribly. I have owned the Dewalt and would say it's a definite step up over the Ridgid. 
Of course, my new Felker is better than either :thumbup:


----------



## jarvis design

I do bathrooms, kitchens, etc. Tile is not my main or only business. I would like to replace my wet saw but have never seen either the Dewalt or Rigid up here in Canada (HD's here do not sell tile saws:sad

I have read through this entire thread and have come to the conclusion that either the Dewalt or Rigid would suit the type of work I do. If I was doing "production" tile, I think I would side with Bill and stick with a Target. 

Might have to make a trip across the border to check out these other saws - but am worried if I do have a problem I'm going to be stuck!


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Ok...suppose I can update my own thread eh? I picked up the Ridgid at the tail end of '07 and have used it on about 3k sf of work since. It has some nice features for sure, and some serious drawbacks as well. 

The bevel, plunge, light and folding stand are great. That's about where the good ends. The laser works well, and can come in handy. But....you have to re-set it for accuracy after *every* cut. That makes it more aggravating than its worth imo. The water control is abysmal.. to be nice about it. I don't even like using it in an occupied house's garage without rigging up a big mud pan and some plastic. 

The tray is nice and the extension, miter gauge, and ruler all work well. The squareness of the tray itself to the blade however, sucks. I have to adjust mine a lot more than I should imo. Adjustment is time consuming and the use of plain steel set screws in a wet environment is just plain poor design, I would seriously consider replacing them with stainless. Power wise it is very good, considering the price point. I have had no problems with the hardest of porcelains, even multiple cuts at a time. As expected the stock blade is garbage, plan on a new one immediately.

It is rather heavy, but the wheels built into the folding stand do a go job of allowing it to be transported by one person over hard surfaces. The stand also allows one person setup, once you get the hang of it. 

Overall it is a decent saw for the money. For a few hundred bucks more you can get a lot better though. For a re-modeler who does tile a few times a month, I'd say it wouldn't be a bad choice.....just keep in mind the water issues, weight, and the fact that you will need to check/adjust tray alignment at the start of _every_ job. For a tile setter that does tile every day....buy a Target/Felker and be done with it. You'll own the saw the rest of your life and it will do anything asked of it, every time it's asked, period. 

I find myself using my snap cutter, 4" grinder, and my TM-75 on everything 12" and under. Especially showers and splashes. I've used all kinds of wet saws and lo and behold that little Felker I think is my favorite. If they could design one that would do 13s on a diagonal, that thing would sell like free cheeseburgers in Ethiopia.

Well, hope this little review helps somebody make a decision one way or the other.


----------



## Rob79

I would stick with Felker. I have used plenty of saws & the felker is hands down the best saw. I find myself using my super compact on most jobs. The super compact is about 15+ yrs. old and never a problem. Cuts smoothe, straight, & very quiet.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Rob-- which one do you have? I'm thinking about getting a smaller saw. That Super Tilematic is overkill for most jobs.


----------



## Rob79

Bill I have two saws. My newest is the x3. The one you are referring to is the Tile Master SC(discontinued). I find myself using the SC most of the time. It is compact, you can carry it anywhere, & it can cut almost everything the x3 can.:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Rob whats the cut capacity on that SC? Is it belt or direct drive? Comparable to the TM-75?


----------



## R.J. Francis

New to the site, found it while researching the ridgid saw. Im in the same spot right now and cant make a decision on which saw to get. I owned the dewalt and it was a good saw (stolen) But i dont want to spend the 1,100 to replace it. saw the ridgid on sale at hd for 600, But my next 3 jobs are all 12x12 and smaller, so that got me looking at the mks and felkers
mk 330 w stand $350
felker 75 w stand $350
felker 150 w stand $575
ridgid $600
core cut economy $400

Im thinking of treating this new purchase like my miter saws have one for 12 and under and when a big job sells and i need the capacity break down and buy the felker or dewalt
Any input will be appreciated im gutting a bathroom monday and need to get something quick


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Although out of the choices you've given, my first choice would be the Felker, I'd even take an MK over a Rigid.

I put Rigid maybe one step above Harbor Freight.


----------



## R.J. Francis

Thanks am I missing one that you would consider?


----------



## Bill_Vincent

I agree. Of those three pieces, the only one I've even used is the protractor, and even then, I only use it as a normal straight gauge. The other two have been in my garage gathering dust for about 5 years.


----------



## R&D Tile

I have the TM-75, nice little saw, but the blade that comes with it stinks, binds up on porcelain and any long cuts, get a better blade.

Have to see if mines out of alignment, maybe that's contributing to the problem as well.

Great for setting up in a bathtub in winter, when the Target and Imer take a nap.


----------



## EliteTile

I bought the saw you are talking about and 3 days later it quit:furious: I was ticked off after paying nearly $700 to have an electrical problem in the middle of a job. Not good. I talked with the lady at home depot and she said they had gotten more of them back for the same issue than she could count. I guess its like buying a car, you never know. Some people go years with no problem and yet you see brand new cars broken down on the side of the road. Fate...lol 

Hope this helps.


----------



## EliteDimensions

*Rigid Saws are junk!!*

I bought one a year ago. I went throught three in the first thirty days because of various problems. (Wont go into detail cause it would take this whole page). Now it just sits in my garage cause is a piece of you know what. Whats with the cheap blade they give you? Bad design on the guage. Imagine trying set it on the far left you will see what I mean. Doesnt deliver water to the blade good. Cuts out of square. Freakin Loud!! Water leaks everywhere through the back. Awkward to lift by your self. Already had to have the switch and the pump fixed and also the GFI. Laser doesnt stay aligned. I think the miter feature should go the other way? Pan sucks to pull out and put back in because of wire and water line in the way. Great ideas, really, really, bad engineering. Sorry Rigid. Your saw is Lame.


----------



## Winchester

MALCO.New.York said:


> ANYTHING but a DeWalt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I got the Dewalt wet saw and it is GREAT. Tray slides way back. It's not all that loud, and is CLEANer than any other saw I've used yet. (not that I've used that many)

I also got it on sale AND it came with the floor layout laser, for free!


----------



## Alex Leedham

Winchester, Where did you buy the DeWalt wet saw that came with the laser layout gizmo?

Alex


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Don't trust them, either. :no:


:laughing:


----------



## Alex Leedham

That tool may help speed things up but I can assure you if I used one I would still check it with 3 4 5 or 6 8 10 or 12 16 20 ...or whatever applies. You betcha!


----------



## Cdat

Just bought the Ridgid at an auction for $40. Did I get a good deal? :whistling


----------



## Winchester

Alex Leedham said:


> Winchester, Where did you buy the DeWalt wet saw that came with the laser layout gizmo?
> 
> Alex


That was at House of Tools, but they shut down and it's now a KMS tools.


----------



## whgeiger

*Sale: Ridig WTS2000L 10" Wet Tile Saw*

Home Depot is selling these on-line for $499.88 plus tax (state?) & shipping ($63.57); however, if you add the price of a good MK blade ($96.96) and a tile file ($11.98) you can apply cuopon code JULY3 for another $120 discount. Alternatively you may apply code JULY2 for a discount of $60. This offer is good till the end of July-09. 

Regards to all, WHG


----------



## ksskss

Having pretty good luck so far with the Rigid 10" saw (older model which is heavier and doesn't have the side tanks). I don't use it for heavy work but for precision cuts and I'm able to maintain accuracies under 2 hundredths of an inch variance over 8 inches.

The laser guide is useless and best ignored. Not to be trusted at all. PITA to adjust and it goes out immediately. It's best feature is the laser's off switch.

I'm not having water leakage problems at all, but I'm not using the side extension table.

No problem cutting through a 3" thick brick with the saw, even with the stock blade.

My only real complaint is that when the rear roller engages, there is an inconsistent movement so the feed rate accelerates briefly if you aren't careful. Not a big problem if you know it's coming, but it should not be there at all.

For what I paid I'm pleased with it, but if I were using it heavily on a daily basis, I'd probably have gone to a more serious saw like the more experienced contractors recommend here, eg Felker, etc.

The angled cuts 22.5º and 45º work fine and are accurate. The plunge cutting is a nice feature as well.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Cdat said:


> Just bought the Ridgid at an auction for $40. Did I get a good deal? :whistling


No. 

:laughing:


----------



## JonM

Home Depot stopped carrying Ridged WTS2000L and Ridged stopped making them....they went to the cheap Ryobi...


----------



## JonM

Anyone have a suggestion for another wet saw for around the 350 price the WTS2000L was?


----------



## angus242

JonM said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for another wet saw for around the 350 price the WTS2000L was?



http://constructioncomplete.com/Catalog/Table-Tray-Saws/Felker-TM-75-8-Portable-Electric-Tile-Saw


----------



## Bill_Vincent

I couldn't agree more. I bought one this past summer over at Lowes for just a little less than Constr. Complete because I had a job on an island just off the coast of Portland, and I wasn't about to pay the ferry's shipping cost to bring my big Target across. Now so I got the TM-75, and that Felker sees more use than the Target because it's so easy to cart around, and in MOST cases (not all), does just as good a job. You can't cut a 12x12 diagonally in half without turning it around, and if you have to miter anything like chair rial, you're better off with the bigger saw and a 10" blade. But short of that-- anything 12x12 square, or smaller tiles, that saw is the cat's meow.


----------



## Target

*Target Wet Tile Saw*



Alex Leedham said:


> Been doing a bunch of contemplating on saws. Looked on CraigsList this morning and saw a very well kept and not abused Target TA10100 1 1/2hp lil' darling!!! A homeowner DIYer had bought it to do his tile work at his leisure and no longer needed it. $450.00 and it is all mine! Super happy with my new Target. If you look close to the left you can see my 27 year old Target in the corner. Still runs, now to find a frame for it!


 

That's a nice looking Target Tile saw. Lucky you! I just bought a Target for $250 dollars thru Craigslist recently. It's not as in good shape as yours, but it still runs. I'm amazed how accurate cut it can make after all these years. I measured it both end and it's very accurate. I'm still amazed. Alex, do you know where I can find a manual online? My target doesn't adjust for height and I will have to tune it up and all. Know where I can go to talk with other target owners to get feedback and all? That'd be great to have for tile installers with target saws.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Actually, it's very easy to adjust for height. There are 4 bolts that hold the clamps in place on a rod that the whole motor and blade head assembly sit on. You might have to use some WD 40 and a good ratchet and 12 point socket, but it'll loosen up and you'll be able to adjust the head. 

(I've also got one of the older Targets)


----------



## ksskss

Thought I'd cross post what I wrote in another thread regarding the Rigid tile saw:



ksskss said:


> Well, the saw was working quite nicely. Then I noticed that the blade wobbled a bit and the cuts started out sloppy, then more inaccurate, then it REALLY started to wobble - like about 1/2" of slop. And no, the blade was tightly mounted.
> 
> Well the good news is that I returned it with no questions asked. At this point, I figured I needed something serious and splurged and got a new Dewalt D24000. Nice Saw! The only comparative negative is that the cut depth can't be set as accurately, but the accuracy is far superior and the cuts - using the same blades - are much more precise. The table is also a much smoother, consistent travel. This is perhaps the most important difference to me. And no wobble. The blade washers are also more substantial.
> 
> I appreciate the comments about the blade wobble - I spotted it much more quickly than I would have if I hadn't read your comment on the Rigid. The Rigid turned out to not be rigid at all. It's a wobbler. Too bad.
> 
> I know I'm going to get a lot of 'I told you so', but if I didn't post this, I feel that my initial positive review would be misleading. You were right.
> 
> I hope the Dewalt holds up much better. Out of the box, it was spot on and each cut stayed very consistent - about 100 cuts in a row, through 1" thick stone. I also noticed less chipping - almost none. Noticeably cleaner cuts.
> 
> I also like the water flow better. You can adjust the two jets to where you want and this seems to improve the blade 'lubrication / cooling'.
> 
> I liked the cleanup on the Rigid better. The tray is removable, whereas the Dewalt saw just lays on the tray.
> 
> Still, for what I want in a saw, the Dewalt is a major step upwards.
> 
> ---
> Ken


----------

